# Barefoot Treeless Saddle Questions...



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Barefoot treeless saddles would be good for heavier riders? 150 - 190lbs?

I have a draft cross mare, who is great for our family and has no issues with the heavier riders, but her bigger size has been a nightmare for finding a proper fitting saddle.

To date, I have taken her to a highly recommended saddle fitter twice in the last year. Each time we purchased her a new saddle that fit wonderfully. The problem is her muscle built changed quite a bit several months after the first saddle purchase. The second time was the winter/summer weight flux. Nothing drastic, but enough to cause more issues with saddle fit.

I keep hearing that the right treeless saddle and correct corresponding pad will solve these saddle fit problems. Can any one chime in with some helpful info here?

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

IMHO, do not go treeless with heavier riders, or for moderate/hard working horses. Invest in a good sheepskin pad with removable shims, or one designed to improve saddle fit. Good luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

treeless is not good for the horses, for any weight rider. they all put all your weight in one spot right at the girth line. Don't believe me go carry 80lbs in a rucksack with no frame.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

i hear treeless saddles are not so great but the barefoot treeless on the other hand, ive heard great things about them and you can change the gullet size so you can adjust it to different horses.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

First off, since when is 150 a heavier rider? I'm 145 and don't consider myself heavy in the slightest. If I lost more than 5 lbs I'd start to look gross.

Secondly, I don't recommend treeless saddles to anyone who doesn't have very good balance. I have a Bob Marshall myself and love it (as does my gelding), but they can and do slip if you don't keep on top of your horse.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been assisting vets in endurance and CTR for years and treeless saddles are a common thing. Those horses DON'T have more back issues than treed saddles. Just different ones. :wink:

That said, it's never black and white. Good quality treeless (like recent Barefoot models) have a structure and weight distributing system. It's not comparable to a bareback pad (which would be Joe's frameless rugsack) Treeless must be used with a good treeless specialized pad as well.
You can check if the spine clearance is acceptable by running a bale twine along the spine under the saddle: it should slide easily at all times, including while riding.

Then, there is the rider weight factor, the rider's ability and balance and the type of riding done. I'd be uneasy about a rider over 200lbs. Below that... it depends. My horses LOVE the Barefoot and move better with it. I personally find it hard on my hips (feeling of a large twist) so use it on and off. 

If you want to stick with a treed saddle, did you look into Duett? They make saddles for draft, at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A treeless should be ridden with a long stirrup to reduce the weight of the rider's legs. It is about a 1,1/2" wide strap that applies the pressure to the horse's back, weight that isn't distributed by a tree.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a barefoot saddle for my hard to fit high wither gelding. It was so had to fit him a saddle so i bought the barefoot and he loves it and so do I. No more dry spots and Finely a even sweat mark left on his back after riding.He now has a rocking chair canter and his back muscles are rounding out.I also weigh 155 and I have no problems nor does my horse. I got a size two and I fit fine.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I also have a Duett and it works good for a big round qh or draft.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A treeless should be ridden with a long stirrup to reduce the weight of the rider's legs. It is about a 1,1/2" wide strap that applies the pressure to the horse's back, weight that isn't distributed by a tree.


You're thinking of a saddle that has one strap running over the back and then has the stirrups attached to it. Most treeless saddles are nothing like that.

Even so...that wouldn't reduce the weight of a rider's legs (it's not making your legs lighter..) and wouldn't reduce the pressure of a rider's legs if a rider is trying to two point or just has bad form and is bracing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dancing, I had two treeless in my possession for 5 months. This gave me plenty of opportunity to see how they are assembled and exactly how the girth and stirrups attach. One was a Torsion, the other a Barefoot. There are minor differences but both need to be ridden with long stirrups to reduce creating pressure soreness. This can cause soreness more so than the cinch strap as it's not done up as tight as a regular saddle. If a rider wants to ride two point then a regular saddle should be used.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i used to have a black forest treeless saddle (same company i think??) and i LOVED it. my horse never had a sore back!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

The barefoot saddle has a VPS system in it that prevents causing pressure points and it evenly distributes the riders weight on the horses back. It conforms to the horses back while also leaving clearance on the spine. I have heard only but good comments about those saddles. Check out their website, they explain everything:
The Barefoot-Finally a better treeless saddle!

The barefoot will be my next saddle, their quite expensive, yes but their very worth the price.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Dancing, I had two treeless in my possession for 5 months. This gave me plenty of opportunity to see how they are assembled and exactly how the girth and stirrups attach. One was a Torsion, the other a Barefoot. There are minor differences but both need to be ridden with long stirrups to reduce creating pressure soreness. This can cause soreness more so than the cinch strap as it's not done up as tight as a regular saddle. If a rider wants to ride two point then a regular saddle should be used.


Torsion and Barefoot are not the only two brands and to say that all treeless saddles are built the same way based off two examples is inaccurate.  

Neither one of my treeless saddles has a strap going over the withers. Neither one has pressure points like that. I'm not required to ride in long stirrups in order for my horse to be comfortable and the treeless riders that I know personally, none of them do either.
I ride exclusively treeless. The issues you encountered were likely due to poor padding and a bad fit. Treeless saddles are not bareback pads. They need adjusting and sometimes extra padding.

My horse has never come up sore nor even shown any bit of discomfort from me riding in two point. I can also name about two dozen other horses Ive ridden who are the same way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dancing, if treeless work for you, but there are far too many they don't work for.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Dancing, if treeless work for you, but there are far too many they don't work for.


Same for treed  it's just important to not make blanket statements about tack construction. Not everything works for every horse and rider combo.

It wouldn't be fair for me to say that all treed saddles are torture devices and horses are saints for tolerating them just because when I sit in one it feels like a 2x4. Not that I think that, because I don't - just an example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantress (Aug 8, 2013)

I love my barefoot saddle I have owned it for years and it is still in great condition! I use it with the barefoot saddle pad and my horse rides great with it. I am super comfortable and he seems to be too. I recently purchased one for my daughter to use in 4H and trail. I highly recommend this brand


----------

